# Mail Server using Postfix, Courier-IMAP, and MySQL jailed together.



## peep96 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Looking to run Postfix, Courier and MySQL jailed and set up for virtual users. Found a tutorial online, but the problem is that I am running MYSQL in another jail on the same box, only it's used for Apache and such. Will two mysql services conflict with each other? I just want to use the one for web and the other for the mail server, or I could create a jail with just mysql and use it for both, but I do not know how to configure apache and postfix/courier to use that one.

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------

